# ASI Aux-Power



## benvontschirnhaus (30 März 2005)

Muss ein ASI "Output-Slave" in jedem Fall ueber die "AUX-Stromversorgung" versorgt werden ?
Ich bekomme keine Spannung auf der M12-Buchse zustande... :? 
Danke fuer eure Hilfe


----------



## benvontschirnhaus (30 März 2005)

Habe inzwischen rausgefunden, dass der Slave auf jeden Fall extern versorgt werden muss. Kann man denn nicht vielleicht den "Aux-Power" Eingang mit der selben (gelben) Datenleitung versorgen ?
Es steht naemlich nur ein "Single-Netzteil" zur Verfuegung...
Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, oder  :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 März 2005)

Hallo,
das geht schon, bloß ist die ASI Spannung 29-31V und die Hilfsspannung soll 24v sein, das passt schon mal nicht, und die meisten Aktoren verkraften auch nur max. 30V. Auf der gelben Leitung werden auch die Daten transportiert, da kann man sich vorstellen wie das Signal versaut wird wenn man Ventile schaltet.
Also allem in allem nicht so gut, man kann aber zur Not die ASI Spannung reduzieren, dann geht es(habe ich einmal zum ausprobieren gemacht).
mfg
dietmar


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 März 2005)

Hab noch was vergessen, die Hilfsspannung kannst Du auch aus einem normalen Netzteil 24V entnehmen, die Hilfsspannung brauch keine Datenentkopplung, wie das ASI-Netzteil.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## benvontschirnhaus (30 März 2005)

Hallo Dietmar
Danke fuer deine superschnelle Antwort. 8) 
Also wenn ich fuer die Hilfsenergie ein normales 24V Netzteil nehmen kann ware das ja super. Hast du das denn schon mal gemacht ???
Ich habe naemlich auch schon von ASI-Anlagen gehoert, die durch unsachgemaesse Aufbauten komplett abgefackelt sind... :shock: 
Nette Gruesse
Ben


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 März 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe mich auch durchbeißen müssen, die Doku dazu ist manchmal nicht sehr hilfreich, aber hier bin ich immer fündig geworden:
http://www.as-interface.com/techforum/display_question.asp?qid=117
Also es ist so das Die Hilfsspannung (ich spreche jetzt von der externen Hilfsspannung, nicht das gelbe, sondern das schwarze Kabel) wird von einem normalen Netzgerät gespeist, aus gibt auch Kombigeräte.

Tja zum Thema Abfackeln kann ich nur sagen selbstgerbastelltes AS-I Netzteil, hat aber nur einen Slave dahingerafft. 
Der Link oben wird Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## benvontschirnhaus (30 März 2005)

Hallo Dietmar
Super der Link    Da bleibt kaum eine Frage offen.
Ich hab's dann auch gleich mit einem normalen 24V Netzteil ausprobiert und:  :?:  :?:  :?: 
FUNKTIONIERT bestens.
Also hast du mir mein Problem geloest  8) 
Dafuer wuerde ich dich ja gerne auf ein paar Bier einladen....nur das Problem ist, dass du nach Chile kommen muesstest... :roll: 
Also besten Dank und viele Gruesse
Ben


----------

